# Vitamins for boosting libido?



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

I work by a health food place and I always see this big sign about male libido boosters and I wonder if anyone has tried vitamins or natural booster type pills and if they have worked at all. 

My H's testosterone levels aren't at a point where the Dr would give him supplements but are low-ish. I asked him once if he would give something like that a try and he said he would. I just don't know if they would even be worth trying or just a waste of money and getting my hopes up for nothing. 

He said he had taken something before (not for libido but just health in general) and said he had a big difference in how much he wanted sex but doesn't remember what it was and that was 20 or so years ago.


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

Zinc? Also working out. It is inexpensive and may help boost levels of testosterone and increase of energy.


----------



## bluezone (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi Slowly,

I'm a woman, but I think men can take these supplements as well and they help. 

Damiana Leaves 450 mg
Royal Jelly 300 mg
Ginkgo Biloba 120 mg 

All available at Vitamin Shoppe....


----------



## bc3543 (Aug 24, 2015)

There is a supplement called Male Response. It contains Yohimbe. I tried it once and my reaction was off the charts. So be very careful if you take it - maybe start with 1/3 the normal dosage. Anyway, at the full dosage I had an off and on erection all night long and didn't sleep any. 

Unfortunately, we were both tired so we only made love once for all that.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> I work by a health food place and I always see this big sign about male libido boosters and I wonder if anyone has tried vitamins or natural booster type pills and if they have worked at all.
> 
> My H's testosterone levels aren't at a point where the Dr would give him supplements but are low-ish.
> 
> He said he had taken something before (not for libido but just health in general) and said he had a big difference in how much he wanted sex but doesn't remember what it was and that was 20 or so years ago.


Putting 2 and 2 together (your comment about 20 years ago), I would say that your guy is probably 50 or so. If he is typical his T levels have been dropping slightly. Also most men start to develop some stomach fat. That kind of fat actually converts testosterone into and estrogen-like hormone that can really hurt a guy's libido and give him man boobs.

If he is at all overweight, you might want to start by working with him to get more exercise. Exercise and reduced belly fat can do wonders for a man's libido. Exercise and weight lifting and increased muscle mass will boost his testosterone levels naturally. 

So exercise, getting in shape have a double impact on testosterone levels in men.

Good luck.


----------



## pumpk1n (Dec 16, 2015)

bc3543 said:


> There is a supplement called Male Response. It contains Yohimbe. I tried it once and my reaction was off the charts. So be very careful if you take it - maybe start with 1/3 the normal dosage. Anyway, at the full dosage I had an off and on erection all night long and didn't sleep any.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, we were both tired so we only made love once for all that.



I don't want to seem creepy, but I'd like more details about your reaction please.


----------



## EnigmaGirl (Feb 7, 2015)

Ashwagandha...its good for a lot of things...sex drive being one of them.

What Is Ashwagandha? | The Chopra Center


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

There is a blog called The Art of Manliness and the blogger raised his testosterone naturally doing various things. I'm on my phone so I can't link it now. Diet, lifting weights, vitamin d were part of his regimen.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

When a man has an orgasm, hormones are released into his body that counteract testosterone. Enjoy having sex with him as much as you want, but start limiting his orgasms (say once every few days or once a week). Testosterone will build in his body, so will his desire, and it will be fun. He will go nuts just pleasuring you while his libido will rage and he will feel like a teenager again!

Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------



## bc3543 (Aug 24, 2015)

pumpk1n said:


> I don't want to seem creepy, but I'd like more details about your reaction please.


I had been having some erection quality issues so I tried this supplement before bed. It gave me a very hard erection while we ML, then I stayed hard after ejaculating. Mentally, I was very wired ( I had also had several drinks earlier in the evening plus I had an interview early in the AM) and I tossed and turned all night and every time my wife rolled over and touched me at all, I got rock hard again. 

At one point I got up and took care of myself in the middle of the night, but even after that I kept getting erections and still couldn't sleep. I was exhausted and very jittery during my interview. 

So use with caution.


----------



## Okguy (Aug 25, 2015)

Viagra:+1:


----------



## JamesTKirk (Sep 8, 2015)

Here's one thing:
The Life Extension Blog: How to Naturally Enhance Libido Through Brain Chemistry

I've tried lot of this. What basically works is to take Acetyl-l-carnatine (about 3G per day) and at first libido may drop, but after about a week it came on pretty strong. Essentially all of a man's androgen receptors are cleared and soak up all of the free testosterone, then testosterone levels return after a few days.
Make sure to also take plenty of Vitamin D (about 8000IU per day) and Vitamin C (pairs will with D.) Vitamin D is a mild aromatase blocker and will help keep estrogen levels down and testosterone levels up.

In one course of taking them I also took uridine which helps with dopamine receptors. I have no idea if that worked but when taking acetyl-l-carinitine, uridine, and Life Extensions Cognitex daily, I got ridiculously horny after a week. If it works, back off to taking it once every 3 days or once a week or so otherwise you'll burn out.

These are easy cheap (except for the cognitex, and I'm not sure it's important) things to try for a couple of weeks and see if they help.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Odds are whatever your H was taking 20 years ago will not do much now.

Natural T boosters only really benefit those who have normal T levels (which 20 years ago your H was more likely to have). If he has low T now no supplement is going to fix that. As mentioned, the best bet would be to review his health and diet (in particular if he is overweight). Getting in shape and eating better can make a huge difference, even just physiologically. 

In terms of supplementation, here are a couple worth looking at:

Vitamin D - this is a no brainer. If he is not getting Vitamin K in his diet I would suggest stacking with.
Longjack - Long Jack is an aphrodisiac herb also commonly referred to as Tongkat Ali and Eurycoma Longifolia, with the ability to boost libido, enhance sexual performance, and increase testosterone.

There are several supplements that combines these plus other ingredients (one of my favorites was Biotivia Bioforge) but I have tried several (I used to run logs for a few supp companies) that had a positive effect on my libido (I already had a healthy libido, just gave it a little boost)

These are natural supplements, so there are no negative risks in terms of suppressing your body's natural production of T. 

As I mentioned, if he has low T, aside from taking Testosterone which would be the best fix, his best chance would be to analyze is current diet and fitness status.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> I work by a health food place and I always see this big sign about male libido boosters and I wonder if anyone has tried vitamins or natural booster type pills and if they have worked at all.
> 
> My H's testosterone levels aren't at a point where the Dr would give him supplements but are low-ish. I asked him once if he would give something like that a try and he said he would. I just don't know if they would even be worth trying or just a waste of money and getting my hopes up for nothing.
> 
> He said he had taken something before (not for libido but just health in general) and said he had a big difference in how much he wanted sex but doesn't remember what it was and that was 20 or so years ago.


This is NOT natural, but I wanted to throw it out anyway.

Adrojel cream: Two squirts a day, one on each shoulder. Got me to go cave man in about 1 week.

Viagra: 50mg on empty stomach, take three hours after last meal. Rock hard for as long as needed.

Citalapram: 20 mg daily. Helps get rid of any PE issues.

Wine: A glass or two before gets me where I want to be.

No masturbation. Maybe I should say no ejaculation on your own. Waiting really helps with desire.

That's my recipe for success. Again, I know it's not an organic plan, but I'm an old fart and have heart disease so I figure I don't have much longer to live anyway.:smile2:


----------



## Okguy (Aug 25, 2015)

Viagra works within one hour:+1:


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Okguy said:


> Viagra works within one hour:+1:


Problem is Viagra is not a libido booster which is what OPs H is looking for (unless he has a problem with keeping it up, not sure). Maybe you can confirm SGC, is performance an issue or moreso him just getting in the mood?


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

There's no issue getting or staying up, just not much interest in sex in general but there's other stuff going on too, was kind of thinking that if his libido was up he would be more willing to work on things to fix the other stuff.


He is still in pretty good shape, 40. I know he can't possibly get enough vitamins with the way he eats though, maybe I'll start there. Even if just for general health.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> There's no issue getting or staying up, just not much interest in sex in general but there's other stuff going on too, was kind of thinking that if his libido was up he would be more willing to work on things to fix the other stuff.
> 
> 
> He is still in pretty good shape, 40. I know he can't possibly get enough vitamins with the way he eats though, maybe I'll start there. Even if just for general health.


It is true that technically Viagra does not do much for interest. However, if you wait at least 3 hours after eating ANYTHING, it gives you what I call a "sex buzz." If he has never taken any, it's worth a fun experiment. Every time I take Viagra, my body "knows" what is going to happen next and the mental "buzz" happens. 

There are also degrees of "hardness". Typically when a male reaches 40 it simply is not as hard as it once was. The progression takes years so no body really notices. Let's say his hardness is an 8 on a scale of 1 - 10. The Viagra will take it to an 11.
Seeing your equipment at it's best is a sexual boost in and of itself.
Even if he can reach a 10 in hardness how long can he keep it a 10? The Viagra will enable the hardness level of 10 to last for as long as you want.

Also, I believe it helps delay orgasm so there is typically much more buildup and corresponding stronger ejaculation. So, in time, your mind makes an instant correlation that Viagra = STRONG erection and STRONG ejaculation which in my opinion will produce a strong desire.

If he is into you, the Viagra can only make him MORE into you. IMO


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

OliviaG said:


> Question for the guys in this thread: when you first began noticing a difference in performance that ultimately led you to try various supplements, hormones or medications, how did you handle it? Was it a difficult situation psychologically, to face?
> 
> I ask because I really think my husband is at the point where he should consider some of these options but with him it's a very volatile concept to bring up. I sense that I need to tread carefully in even mentioning it, so I don't mention it and live in hopes that one day he'll do something or at least want to talk about it. But waiting for that day is getting more and more difficult for me. I don't know what to do.


For me at least there were no issues, I was just having some extra fun :grin2:


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

rhodiola rosea
L arginine
Panax ginseng


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

OliviaG said:


> Question for the guys in this thread: when you first began noticing a difference in performance that ultimately led you to try various supplements, hormones or medications, how did you handle it? Was it a difficult situation psychologically, to face?
> 
> I ask because I really think my husband is at the point where he should consider some of these options but with him it's a very volatile concept to bring up. I sense that I need to tread carefully in even mentioning it, so I don't mention it and live in hopes that one day he'll do something or at least want to talk about it. But waiting for that day is getting more and more difficult for me. I don't know what to do.


This is a very good question. I think every man is different. 
I can see how some men would view Viagra the same way an older person might view the use of a cane or wheel chair. The fact of the matter IS when men get older their equipment tends to lose it's potency. We all have to face that reality at some point whether we like it or not. Am I going to keep my head in the sand and try to convince myself that I'm still 18 years old or am I going to accept the truth and deal with it?

The interesting part of this is that I can still get a hard on, yet prefer the Viagra. It's simply more fun. If you could choose between two identical Ferraris, one has 400 horsepower and the other has 600 horsepower, which one would you choose? I'll take the one with 600. It's a no brainer.

To me, I greatly value my male sexuality. Anything that can sustain or increase my virility is OK by me. Obviously you must check with your doctor. If my Doc is ok with it, I try it.

If I were a woman trying to convince my husband to try Viagra, I would get the med myself and try to have fun with it. "honey, I have something fun for us to try tonight. I have a new outfit I want to try on for you, I nice bottle of wine, the house to ourselves and this little blue pill I picked up. Let's have some fun tonight!."


----------



## Okguy (Aug 25, 2015)

Viagra makes u so hard u won't believe it.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

OliviaG said:


> I wish that would work but I already know it would not. I think he feels very badly that his response is not the same as it was at 18 (when he's being honest with himself) but he is not ready to face it or admit it to himself yet. Maybe he talks himself out of those thoughts right away so as not to psych himself out?
> 
> His pride is at stake and any reference from me would hurt him, I just know it. I guess I just have to wait for him to come to terms with the fact that things have changed a bit from when he was 18 (40 years ago!) It's not that he absolutely *needs* to do something, it's just that I think it would be a lot more fun for both of us if he did.
> 
> It's hard for me being significantly more HD than he is right now. Maybe knowing that I am always wanting more is hard on him too, as a guy. I mean I think he really liked it for a while, but as time goes on it might feel like too much pressure to him? I am trying to dial it down, but I also feel like it's not a great idea to mislead him about how I'm feeling.


Maybe slip a viagra in his drink, attack him an hour later :grin2:

I guess the question though (similar to SGC) is his issue drive, performance, or both? Hormone therapy would take care of both, but the downside is he would require hormones for the rest of his life. It is tough, maybe his concerns over his performance is affecting his drive as well.

At some point though if things don't change, you are going to want to have a talk with him before your frustration grows and impacts other areas of your relationship.


----------



## Okguy (Aug 25, 2015)

I would not slip him a viagra as it does have side effects which is fine if you know why u are getting them. It definitely increases your heart rate for one.


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

OliviaG said:


> I wish that would work but I already know it would not. I think he feels very badly that his response is not the same as it was at 18 (when he's being honest with himself) but he is not ready to face it or admit it to himself yet. Maybe he talks himself out of those thoughts right away so as not to psych himself out?
> 
> His pride is at stake and any reference from me would hurt him, I just know it. I guess I just have to wait for him to come to terms with the fact that things have changed a bit from when he was 18 (40 years ago!) It's not that he absolutely *needs* to do something, it's just that I think it would be a lot more fun for both of us if he did.
> 
> It's hard for me being significantly more HD than he is right now. Maybe knowing that I am always wanting more is hard on him too, as a guy. I mean I think he really liked it for a while, but as time goes on it might feel like too much pressure to him? I am trying to dial it down, but I also feel like it's not a great idea to mislead him about how I'm feeling.


When I started noticing issues, I looked everywhere for answers and was willing to try everything in the book.

It's so self destructive for a guy to refuse to look into it.

How about something, said lightly, like "Hey honey, I know it's not fair that I'm running you ragged at our age, do you think there's anything we could do that would make it easier for you to deal with me?". The goal here is to make it clear that he's normal and it's you that isn't; that you're the problem rather than him (I'm not saying that's the way it IS, just that that's the way to play it). Something along the line that you realize that it doesn't seem fair to ask Mickey Mantle to keep hitting home runs at 58 the way he did at 28 (but it would be nice if he could!). Hopefully this protects his ego while letting him know that you're fine with him looking for enhancers.

If he's stewing about it and not doing anything about it, that's going to be a problem. Maybe he thinks that you'll think less of him if he needs to use anything? Let him know that that's far from the case. Even someone as virile as him might need something to keep up with a sex fiend like you!


----------



## MRR (Sep 14, 2015)

I am pretty sensitive to stimulants like ginseng, caffeine, etc and also have tried yohimbe and would never purposely take it again; made me feel very wired and nervous/jittery. I do take libido max, which you can buy at walgreens for $20 for 75 pills, as a daily supplement. It has zinc, horny goat weed and other items and is subtle but noticable. It is more of a health/nutrient thing then an instant short term fix.


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

OliviaG said:


> I wish that would work but I already know it would not. I think he feels very badly that his response is not the same as it was at 18 (when he's being honest with himself) but he is not ready to face it or admit it to himself yet. Maybe he talks himself out of those thoughts right away so as not to psych himself out?
> 
> His pride is at stake and any reference from me would hurt him, I just know it. I guess I just have to wait for him to come to terms with the fact that things have changed a bit from when he was 18 (40 years ago!) It's not that he absolutely *needs* to do something, it's just that I think it would be a lot more fun for both of us if he did.
> 
> It's hard for me being significantly more HD than he is right now. Maybe knowing that I am always wanting more is hard on him too, as a guy. I mean I think he really liked it for a while, but as time goes on it might feel like too much pressure to him? I am trying to dial it down, but I also feel like it's not a great idea to mislead him about how I'm feeling.


Viagra for performance.

Testosterone shots for libido.

If you want to try the T-shots, skip the doctor and go straight to a Low-T clinic. I don't think they'll give them to him if he doesn't need them but anything borderline, they'll give him the shots. A doctor would do the opposite.

I'm sure there are some risks but, what the heck, you're only 58 once!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Go to puritanspride.com and do a search on their website. They will help one find a reasonably affordable combination of vitamins that will help bring about the desired effect!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Okguy (Aug 25, 2015)

Viagra will solve the erection issue


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

OliviaG said:


> This seems like a strategy that could work given enough time, and if I play my cards right. Thank you.
> 
> At the moment he is stewing about it and not doing anything about it. He's not one for going to the doctor at the best of times, so to go there and have to tell another man that he's having a problem in *this* area is probably more than he can handle. I get that, but at some point I'd sure like him to come to terms with it.
> 
> ...


It's a mindfvck for a guy when he can't get/keep it up. It starts a downward cycle where the performance pressure starts kicking in and that hurts performance, which makes it worse, and so on and so on. It's very hard to get out of that loop.

I'm betting that he's very worried about it and doesn't see a way out. If he's not going to do anything to get out of the death spiral, you'll have to. Before it gets worse.

I'd start by complimenting him on how he can still perform as well as he does. Tell him you've been on websites where women are complaining that their husband can't get it up at all at that age. Say that you appreciate that he can manage what he has on his own but you think he deserves to not have to "go it a alone" because he's such a great guy and such a studly stud!


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

OliviaG said:


> He already told me once that he *will not* take testosterone. Not that I asked him to take it but for whatever reason it came up in conversation (probably something in the news).


Drat! It did wonders for my libido.


----------



## Okguy (Aug 25, 2015)

Great sex weekly? So where is the problem?


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

The Dr we have doesn't like giving meds, even when needed you have to push. In some ways it's good, others it's bad. 

He went in ready to treat low T. The Dr just told him it's low but not bad enough for meds. I really doubt they would give him viagra unless he really needed it and unless I start looking through my e-mail spam folder I don't know where I would get my hands on it either 

His T levels (with conversions) @ 40 years old. 

16 nmol/l
4.61 ng/ml
461 ng/dl

He has enough libido for daily porn, that's really more the problem. He'll have sex anytime I ask (which I don't anymore) but doesn't initiate on his own unless I tell him to. So we don't have sex anymore. 

I just though if he had more oomph he'd want to try harder to get some real action, on his own.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> The Dr we have doesn't like giving meds, even when needed you have to push. In some ways it's good, others it's bad.
> 
> He went in ready to treat low T. The Dr just told him it's low but not bad enough for meds. I really doubt they would give him viagra unless he really needed it and unless I start looking through my e-mail spam folder I don't know where I would get my hands on it either
> 
> ...


Hmmm ... so as per the bolded I don't think supps or low T are an issue. If he is replacing you with porn that is a huge issue IMO. Get his T levels up, he might just watch more porn ...

Have you talked to him about his porn issue? IMO that is unacceptable that he is using his sexual energy on someone other than you when you seem to be a willing participant.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

EllisRedding said:


> Hmmm ... so as per the bolded I don't think supps or low T are an issue. If he is replacing you with porn that is a huge issue IMO. Get his T levels up, he might just watch more porn ...
> 
> Have you talked to him about his porn issue? IMO that is unacceptable that he is using his sexual energy on someone other than you when you seem to be a willing participant.


He knows how I feel about it. He's told me he'll stop. Hasn't yet.

IMO-
I'm too much work, too much time. Porn is a quick and easy 5 minutes out of his day and he doesn't have to work to get anyone else but himself off.

His view-
He'll do if it I initiate and ask but I don't want to anymore. 
He says he's always showing me he's open to it because he's always groping me and kissing me and showing me he's wanting me and attracted so anytime I want him, just say the word and he's ready.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> He knows how I feel about it. He's told me he'll stop. Hasn't yet.
> 
> IMO-
> I'm too much work, too much time. Porn is a quick and easy 5 minutes out of his day and he doesn't have to work to get anyone else but himself off.
> ...


Tell him put the porn away, grow a pair, and act like a husband ... all I see are excuses to further his porn habit (and based on his viewpoint see how he is pushing it back on you as if it is your problem?).


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

OliviaG said:


> I wish that would work but I already know it would not. I think he feels very badly that his response is not the same as it was at 18 (when he's being honest with himself) but he is not ready to face it or admit it to himself yet. Maybe he talks himself out of those thoughts right away so as not to psych himself out?
> 
> His pride is at stake and any reference from me would hurt him, I just know it. I guess I just have to wait for him to come to terms with the fact that things have changed a bit from when he was 18 (40 years ago!) It's not that he absolutely *needs* to do something, it's just that I think it would be a lot more fun for both of us if he did.
> 
> It's hard for me being significantly more HD than he is right now. Maybe knowing that I am always wanting more is hard on him too, as a guy. I mean I think he really liked it for a while, but as time goes on it might feel like too much pressure to him? I am trying to dial it down, but I also feel like it's not a great idea to mislead him about how I'm feeling.


The strange part about Viagra is that it's LESS pressure. You don't even have to think about it, it's just HARD no matter what. I can concentrate on everything else and KNOW that my little friend is going to do his best when called on.
I'm sorry your husband feels this way because in my opinion he would have a great time with it.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

OliviaG said:


> He already told me once that he *will not* take testosterone. Not that I asked him to take it but for whatever reason it came up in conversation (probably something in the news).


I had a SERIOUS heart attack, 7 cardioversions and 3 oblations for Atrial Fibrilation. I even went into V-Fib on the operating table, which is 100% fatal unless you get shocked.
Even with all my history I have been taking Testosterone cream and Viagra for a long time. I cannot remember feeling this good in YEARS!!
Again, if I can do it with my history at 54 years of age, ANYONE can.

I am a bit crazy though. That day after my last oblation (a 5 hour surgery) I waddle down the hall of the hospital to find my doctor. "hey doc, when can I have sex?" The look on his face was priceless :grin2:


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> The Dr we have doesn't like giving meds, even when needed you have to push. In some ways it's good, others it's bad.
> 
> He went in ready to treat low T. The Dr just told him it's low but not bad enough for meds. I really doubt they would give him viagra unless he really needed it and unless I start looking through my e-mail spam folder I don't know where I would get my hands on it either
> 
> ...


One other thing I do is watch porn whenever I want to and masturbate but DO NOT orgasm. It gets my mind going and I save my orgasm for ONLY my wife. Maybe he could try that approach.
It's funny that I have been upping my game for years and it has caused my wife to up hers. She says she needs to work out (spinning) every day because when we have sex her legs are starting to give out. It's like we're both wearing ourselves out on each other. Hell, I just blew out my back when we had sex a couple days ago. :grin2:


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

UMP said:


> I had a SERIOUS heart attack, 7 cardioversions and 3 oblations for Atrial Fibrilation. I even went into V-Fib on the operating table, which is 100% fatal unless you get shocked.
> Even with all my history I have been taking Testosterone cream and Viagra for a long time. I cannot remember feeling this good in YEARS!!
> Again, if I can do it with my history at 54 years of age, ANYONE can.
> 
> I am a bit crazy though. That day after my last oblation (a 5 hour surgery) I waddle down the hall of the hospital to find my doctor. "hey doc, when can I have sex?" The look on his face was priceless :grin2:


Unfortunately b/c of the knuckleheads who abuse Testosterone it gets a bad wrap. Testosterone levels are very important for male health, especially as they get older.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

EllisRedding said:


> Unfortunately b/c of the knuckleheads who abuse Testosterone it gets a bad wrap. Testosterone levels are very important for male health, especially as they get older.


Yes, I have more energy, more libido, can maintain my weight and have an overall feeling of well being.
I did get a little ANGRY during the first two weeks, but afterwards it went away.


----------



## Okguy (Aug 25, 2015)

Ump is correct about Viagra. It eliminates performance anxiety. You always know u will be hard. And I do mean HARD?


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

OliviaG said:


> I think you're right, viagra would turn things around instantly. If only he could get his head around the fact that using it is *not* an admission of failure on his part.
> 
> I hope he starts looking into options himself and doing some reading on the net about it, since it's not something he wants to discuss with *me* What's more typical for us when faced with a challenge is that I recognize a problem we have, I research it and come up with a solution, and then I have to (a) first convince him that there's a problem, and then (b) then convince him to try the solution that I've found. Unfortunately this dynamic is not at all useful for solving the problem we're facing now...


I think you're much better off bringing up the topic now instead of waiting for him to do something. Every day you wait, the mindfvck is getting worse. I know you're afraid of upsetting him, but if you focus on the fact that it's YOU who has the problem (not him) and use an analogy from his favorite sport (expecting a baseball player to perform at 58 the same way he did at 28), I think it will not go as badly as you think.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

OliviaG said:


> I think you're right, viagra would turn things around instantly. If only he could get his head around the fact that using it is *not* an admission of failure on his part.
> 
> I hope he starts looking into options himself and doing some reading on the net about it, since it's not something he wants to discuss with *me* What's more typical for us when faced with a challenge is that I recognize a problem we have, I research it and come up with a solution, and then I have to (a) first convince him that there's a problem, and then (b) then convince him to try the solution that I've found. Unfortunately this dynamic is not at all useful for solving the problem we're facing now...


If he does finally use viagra or similar, make sure he has advil/aspirin/nasal decongestant on hand. That stuff can give you a bad headache and clog up your sinuses, so taking some advil/afrin around the same time as popping your ED pills should alleviate the issue. 

Geez, I sound like I have a pill popping issue lol. My favorite to use is a combo Cialis/Viagra pill (covers you short term and longer term). I rarely use these though since a) fortunately I don't need them and b) Sex can get quite sporadic so nothing worse than having a woody and no one to play with lol.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

OliviaG said:


> I think that reputation for making men angry really worries him. You hear a lot about it in the news.


This is so incredibly overblown its not funny. If you have a temper already, yeah it may magnify it. Otherwise though, you don't just turn into some crazed lunatic looking to fight everyone (of course the media would play this angle as who wants to hear about the guy using T who is just happy with life, boring!)


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> The Dr we have doesn't like giving meds, even when needed you have to push. In some ways it's good, others it's bad.
> 
> He went in ready to treat low T. The Dr just told him it's low but not bad enough for meds. I really doubt they would give him viagra unless he really needed it and unless I start looking through my e-mail spam folder I don't know where I would get my hands on it either
> 
> ...


Does he have problems getting it up / keeping it up when he has sex?


----------



## Okguy (Aug 25, 2015)

Cialis and Viagra together???? I think not.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

OliviaG said:


> I think that reputation for making men angry really worries him. You hear a lot about it in the news.


It's more of a U.S. Marine type of anger. You feel like you're 18 again and think you can take on anyone or anything. This ONLY happened during the first two weeks of testosterone therapy. It's a rush when it happens, but you can easily talk yourself down from it. Once you get used to the feeling, you learn to deal with it and come to realize you're NOT 18 anymore and act accordingly.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

Buddy400 said:


> Does he have problems getting it up / keeping it up when he has sex?


No. It does take him a little longer and a little more stimulation to get hard (vs. when he was 30) but nothing outside the normal range IMO. A few minutes of attention and he's good. 

He thinks he doesn't get as hard as he used to, I haven't noticed that.

If he has been drinking he has a hard time staying hard _and _ getting to the point of Oing, but he's always been that way.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Another thing I have been doing for 3 years come this April is Jelqing.
I do 100 reps 5 days a week. It can and does increase your penis size, thickness and length, but this is a side benefit, IMO. For me, the primary benefit is simple penis exercise. It forces blood through the penis and pushes it toward the head, while also stretching.
I highly recommend this and God willing, I will be doing it for the rest of my life.

This is one secret I DO keep from my wife.
She has been swearing to me that "I know your penis is getting bigger!" I just smile and say "it's because you keep getting hotter."


----------



## Okguy (Aug 25, 2015)

Jelqing????


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Okguy said:


> Jelqing????


Yep.
It works. Done correctly in a semi erect state, and regularly, it works wonders for me. It's a big commitment because it must be done on an almost daily basis. I decided on a schedule of Monday through Friday and give it a rest over the week end.
I also recommend boxer shorts.

I even do it at work, in the bathroom. I buy baby oil by the case:grin2:

BTW: I know the "experts" say it does not work. I wanted to find out for myself. I chose a very light program but stuck to it going on 3 years.
It does work for me.

Be careful and proceed with caution. Some say it is dangerous, so "buyer beware."


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> No. It does take him a little longer and a little more stimulation to get hard (vs. when he was 30) but nothing outside the normal range IMO. A few minutes of attention and he's good.
> 
> He thinks he doesn't get as hard as he used to, I haven't noticed that.
> 
> If he has been drinking he has a hard time staying hard _and _ getting to the point of Oing, but he's always been that way.


Hmmm... I was going to say that if one has doubts about how one's equipment will perform, it's easier to perform when no one else is around to notice (hence the porn instead of you).

I'm guessing that the above might be construed by him as performance problems.

So, either he needs to try some enhancements so that he doesn't feel that way (easy enough to do) or he needs to be comfortable having problems in your company (very hard to do).

If a doctor doesn't suggest Viagra, ask the doctor specifically. If he says no, find another doctor.


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

OliviaG said:


> You're probably right. I'll try to get up the courage. What if I go in and talk to the family doc about it? I was thinking that might be a less risky option. Then the family doc can maybe bring up the topic of sexual function at his physical (which is coming up soon) and maybe encourage him to try viagra as well as taking is T levels, etc.?


Nope. You have to talk to him yourself.

You're not getting out of this that easily! :smile2:


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

OliviaG said:


> Oh crap...I was afraid you were going to say that..
> 
> Okay, will be looking for an opportunity and hoping I don't screw it up.


Even if he gets upset, he'll get over it. Reiterate that you are doing this for him, because you love HIM and love being with HIM.
He'll figure it out and will thank you later!


----------



## Okguy (Aug 25, 2015)

Jelking daily? Not going to happen


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

OliviaG said:


> Well guys, the opportunity presented itself this weekend and we were able to have a really good talk about "the elephant in the room". He had had time to process it for longer I guess, and was open to discussing it and coming up with a plan. He'll be seeing the doctor this week for testing and plans to ask about treatment options. I'm so relieved. Emotionally spent, but very relieved. .


It sounds like a "hard" talk but glad you were able to have it and hopefully things will improve :grin2: I don't know if it is a mid life crisis talk here, but life is just too short to not enjoy it as much as possible


----------



## 2ndchanceGuy (Sep 28, 2015)

OliviaG said:


> I've been considering going in to talk to our family doctor about the situation and asking *him* to question H about symptoms and sexual functioning just as a regular part of his annual physical. Maybe if H doesn't have to bring it up himself, it would be easier for him, was my thought. And then the doc would have my report of what's happening along with what H tells him directly and could run the appropriate tests without H having to *ask* him to do so? *What are your thoughts. Is that an appropriate thing for me to do as his wife? Or does it cross lines that I shouldn't cross?*




It sounds a little pushy ,but if you could find a way to bring it up in a really sweet way. Timing it when he is in a mood to listen maybe. 
Good luck , you are on the right track. If he would listen to you he would feel better in general. Start using words like " improving his quality of life " etc. 
FYI Viagra is out in generic now. $1 per pill or less !!


----------



## Okguy (Aug 25, 2015)

Generic viagra?? Where?


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Okguy said:


> Generic viagra?? Where?


You can order online from Indian Pharmacies (legit)


----------



## Okguy (Aug 25, 2015)

Indian pharmacies?


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Okguy said:


> Indian pharmacies?


Yeah, as in pharmacies located in India. There are several that have online sites and do sell legit generics of a variety of medicines.


----------



## Okguy (Aug 25, 2015)

U tried it?


----------



## 2ndchanceGuy (Sep 28, 2015)

Okguy said:


> Generic viagra?? Where?


Your local US pharmacy can get it. I know Walgreens has it.


----------



## Okguy (Aug 25, 2015)

I m not sure that is safe


----------



## Okguy (Aug 25, 2015)

Just researched generic viagra. Not considered to be safe.


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

2ndchanceGuy said:


> Your local US pharmacy can get it. I know Walgreens has it.


I suspect it's not actually a generic version of Viagra.

What's the brand name?

I have done the "Indian Pharmacy" thing. Just as good as the real stuff but no doubt moderately illegal.


----------



## Okguy (Aug 25, 2015)

What's in this Indian stuff?


----------



## Okguy (Aug 25, 2015)

Walgreens does not have it


----------



## 2ndchanceGuy (Sep 28, 2015)

Okguy said:


> Just researched generic viagra. Not considered to be safe.


maybe not when you get it direct from India or some other foreign
country. but when you get from your local pharmacy it should have been cleared by the FDA


----------



## 2ndchanceGuy (Sep 28, 2015)

Okguy said:


> Walgreens does not have it


mine does , you still need a script, generic Sildenafil 
30 - 20mg pills was $15 last week !


----------



## 2ndchanceGuy (Sep 28, 2015)

OliviaG said:


> Do you guys have any advice re: which is better, viagra or cialis? (Glad to hear that there is a generic available for viagra, that's great.)


both are good. I have less side effects, ( flushing, head ache ) from Cialis and it last longer. ( at 24-30 hrs ) 
Viagra works slightly better for me and is now cheaper but it only lasts 4 hours. For best results take on an empty stomach. ( also rest up a little before hand .... lol your gonna be busy ! )


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Buddy400 said:


> I suspect it's not actually a generic version of Viagra.
> 
> What's the brand name?
> 
> I have done the "Indian Pharmacy" thing. Just as good as the real stuff but no doubt moderately illegal.


Same here. I have also gotten from some of the "research labs" here. I would actually be more concerned about the quality issues with the research labs.


----------



## Okguy (Aug 25, 2015)

My Walgreens does not have it


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

Olivia, if y'all haven't gone to the doctor's office yet, let me give you a heads up. Most doctors will give you samples if they have them, but you have to ASK for them. I would tell him I'm not sure which would work better for us, so ask for a sample of both. I've used both, and they both work. I think Viagra is a little stronger initially, but Cialis seems to stay with you longer. They also make a Cialis daily dose pill that usually keeps you perky, if you know what I mean. Heck, the pills were so expensive that I would get a sample every chance I got, cut them in half, and use them only when I had a few hours to make good use of them.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

2ndchanceGuy said:


> mine does , you still need a script, generic Sildenafil
> 30 - 20mg pills was $15 last week !


Sildenafil is a generic blood pressure medicine, but does have the same ingredients as Viagra. It also only comes in 20 and 30 mg pills, while actual Viagra comes in 50 and 100 mg pills. As with any medicine, it needs to be taken with caution, and any side effects needs to known before use. Proceed with extreme caution.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

OliviaG said:


> That's good information. Thank you very much.


 You're welcome.

Just a little note. When I asked for them I really didn't "need" them, but they definitely helped me to enjoy it more, and the best part is she did, too!:wink2:

She really had no clue that I had used them until I told her I would like to have a prescription filled at _x_ amount of dollars... She said, "No." to that, but she would've gotten over it had I bought them...:grin2:


----------



## Okguy (Aug 25, 2015)

Wouldn't sildenafil have the same side effects as viagra?


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

Okguy said:


> Wouldn't sildenafil have the same side effects as viagra?


There is no difference between the two chemically. Pharmacists cannot legally fill a Viagra prescription with Sildenafil Citrate from what I understand, until 2020. I think that is why my pharmacist has told me my doctor would have to write me a prescription for the Sildenafil, instead of Viagra.

As with all medicines, possible side effects should be heeded, so be careful.


----------



## Okguy (Aug 25, 2015)

Ok. But if u currently take viagra u should have no different side effects taking sildenafil


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

Okguy said:


> Ok. But if u currently take viagra u should have no different side effects taking sildenafil


The side effects should be no different.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

OliviaG said:


> So, H has a prescription for Cialis. Each dose is supposed to last 36 hours or so. If I could ask the guys in this thread for help again, I'm wondering about the associated headache - would it last 36 hours too? How many doses of Advil do you normally need to offset the headache? Anything else we should know about Cialis before he takes it? He wasn't able to get any samples so had to choose between a prescription for Viagra or Cialis before trying either.


I would actually suggest he take the Cialis (or Viagra) first and see how he responds in terms of side effects. Typically a couple of Advil/Aleve along with a nasal decongestant should take care of everything. Two Advil Cold & Sinus does the trick.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

EllisRedding is right. The reactions to this medicine vary in degree. Myself, all it did with me is give me a very mild headache and a stuffy nose. Come to think of it, the cold and sinus medicine probably would've killed both adverse side effects. I probably could've slept better if I had used the nasal spray, but the side effects basically stopped a few minutes after sex. At least it did for me.

Hope this helps get you two connected better! I think it will.

The next time I go to my regular doctor I will asking him for Sildenafil, and see if he is okay with it.


----------

